# Gloves 2020



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello all:

We had an old thread on gloves. Gloves?
I went back to it and as you can imagine from a 2014 post, most of the links do not work anymore. Walking the dog outside in 13 degrees, my fingers start to get a bit cold. OK, more than a bit cold.

I have a pair of "musher gloves" I got from reading the old thread. They wore out and the padding became thin in the fingers, making them marginal. New is no longer available. I always liked Carharttproducts. I tried their "ChillStopper Glove". They are just OK. Nothing special. My fingers still get cold in below freezing temperatures. 

Do you have a great pair of warm gloves with a link? Just a personal thing....I do not like mittens. Maybe a lobster glove. But I rather have gloves. BTW this has nothing to to when I use my snow blower as it has heated grips. Money well spent!

Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Mittens are always going to be the warmest .......


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

using the carhartt pipeline insulated gloves and palm warmers . the warmers help make long hours outside just a little easier to handle .


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

oneacer said:


> Mittens are always going to be the warmest .......


Yes, and mittens knitted from pure wool is the warmest you can get. An outer liner of thin windproof material helps on windy days.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I find mittens hard to do work with. But then again, that's just me.

I saw these at Amazon. Very expensive for gloves. Has anyone tried something like this? Do they last? Another brand?

Savior Heated Gloves for Men Women, Electric Heated Gloves, Heated Ski Gloves (XL) at Amazon Men’s Clothing store


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

BTW: I just noticed they are not waterproof. Seems like more for people with arthritis in their hands.

Here is a waterproof version: 

Amazon.com: 30seven Unisex Thinsulate Heated Gloves with Grip — Waterproof, Windproof Winter Gloves with Rechargeable Battery, XL (Black): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

SnowGuy69 said:


> BTW: I just noticed they are not waterproof. Seems like more for people with arthritis in their hands.
> 
> Here is a waterproof version:
> 
> Amazon.com: 30seven Unisex Thinsulate Heated Gloves with Grip — Waterproof, Windproof Winter Gloves with Rechargeable Battery, XL (Black): Sports & Outdoors


As if I don't already have enough things to charge these days, lol.

I've also been searching for warm gloves for several years now.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I just bought 2 sets off Amazon last week after getting a headache trying to decide which ones.  
I look at reviews but don't really rely on them. 

18 bucks for finger gloves and 17 bucks for mittens. The 18 bucks gloves are listed for 19 now.
I will have to wait to see how they work.
They both are supposed to be Weatherproof: Rain, sleet, or wind, etc. 
They fit me good, that is all I can say about them till I use them.
Here is there store, Tough Outdoors: Tough Outdoors

I was unwilling to shell out 100's of dollar's for gloves.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

bisonp said:


> As if I don't already have enough things to charge these days, lol.
> 
> I've also been searching for warm gloves for several years now.


Several years? Guess you haven't found any. To the point Big Ed made, I don't want to spend big bucks on gloves either. However, walking the pup in cold weather for 45 mins or more is painful.

ArcticNorth mentioned wool. Amazon has some that are reasonable. Seems gloves that can be used with a touch screen is a big thing.

I just want warm.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

lol ... I wont be using my phone while I am out snow blowing ....wont be needing any touch screen mittens or gloves ...


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Found this post. It is more recent (2017) than some others and the links work.









Best gloves for snow blowing?


Hello Everyone from the Buffalo area of Western New York. I have been through a number of gloves for snow removal and am trying to find a really good pair to use. I don't have hand warmer grips on any of my 3 snow blowers and that's OK. I have tried many different gloves - those with the...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got those heated gloves for motorcycling. Looks like mine are probably made in the same factory but with a different brand/label. They work pretty well. Run-time is much longer than I would have imagined. I just would be concerned about the potentially heavy-duty type of handling we do when snow-blowing vs. riding a motorcycle. I suspect these gloves have somewhat frail metal wires inside so they remain flexible. I don't think I've ever used them when snow-blowing.

Personally, I have found that wearing light gloves on the heated hand grips is more heat than I want most of the time.

Shouldn't we be looking at something like a snowmobiling glove? Seems like it would have many of the attributes we seek.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> lol ... I wont be using my phone while I am out snow blowing ....wont be needing any touch screen mittens or gloves ...


But if you then get into your Subaru, BMW or Honda and need to interact with the glass dashboard, that would be helpful!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, wont be doing that either ... 

I'll just be snow blowing ......


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Several years? Guess you haven't found any.


I've tried new ones each year, but haven't found anything. It would have been cheaper and easier to just get handwarmers!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Those Head touch-screen-friendly "running gloves" at Costco make a great inner liner for a good waterproof work glove. I normally wear a large glove. Got the large running gloves and XL work gloves to go over them.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone try Burton gloves? Men's Gloves & Mittens | Burton Snowboards US


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

I just use the basic brown cotton gloves for most of the winter. When it gets really cold, I will put these wool rag gloves on. Plenty warm for me on the south side of Lake Erie when we get lake effect and cold air.









Amazon.com: Fox River Men's Ragg Glove : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Fox River Men's Ragg Glove: Cold Weather Gloves - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

kd8tzc said:


> I just use the basic brown cotton gloves for most of the winter. When it gets really cold, I will put these wool rag gloves on. Plenty warm for me on the south side of Lake Erie when we get lake effect and cold air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gloves aren't the problem for me, so much. I've found that wrasslin' Ol' Betsy around the neighborhood keeps my hands plenty warm. But, oh, my face when trying to blow in swirling winds! When it blows on my forehead, that is brutal. I go inside with a beard completely coated in ice! That's my biggest problem.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Rooskie said:


> Gloves aren't the problem for me, so much. I've found that wrasslin' Ol' Betsy around the neighborhood keeps my hands plenty warm. But, oh, my face when trying to blow in swirling winds! When it blows on my forehead, that is brutal. I go inside with a beard completely coated in ice! That's my biggest problem.


I bought some goggles for this year. I just don't have much choice but to blow into the wind at times, which is pretty unpleasant when it's below zero.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I bought a pair of rechargeable heated gloves through eBay a few years back. They still work great.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Get wrid of the dog and get a nice kitty instead.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> oh, my face when trying to blow in swirling winds! When it blows on my forehead, that is brutal. I go inside with a beard completely coated in ice! That's my biggest problem.


I hear ya.... I finally bought a warm balaclava that I wear under my bomber hat. I just need to get the goggles now for when it's really blowing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .. better get the goggles with wipers.

I often wondered how the yellow tinted glasses would work with the snow blind effect.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

kd8tzc said:


> I hear ya.... I finally bought a warm balaclava that I wear under my bomber hat. I just need to get the goggles now for when it's really blowing.


Balaclava?! The local police already look at me crosswise! Nothing like looking the part of the terrorist, to boot!
I did just buy a bomber hat a couple weeks ago.
Maybe that will do the trick.
Better looking like a bomber than a terrorist??


----------



## DRZ1050 (Dec 14, 2019)

Still haven't found anything better than the Kinco gloves for working outside in the winter. The 1927s breathe well with the canvas back, the 901s are a bit warmer. Dexterity kinda sucks with both, but that's a distant 2nd for warmth/ comfort in my book.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> Balaclava?! The local police already look at me crosswise! Nothing like looking the part of the terrorist, to boot!
> I did just buy a bomber hat a couple weeks ago.
> Maybe that will do the trick.
> Better looking like a bomber than a terrorist??


When the snow is flying... not sure where you plan on blowing snow, but as long as you stay of of banks, and in a blizzard, you should be fine.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m going to give these a try. Relatively inexpensive, claim to be waterproof and insulated.


----------



## Chardo (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm still using the goretex ski gloves I bought over 25 years ago.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a pair of these Milwaukee heated gloves that work well for me. I'll grant that they're a bit on the pricey side but when the wind is howling and the snow is blowing you don't remember that.









Milwaukee X-Large Rechargeable Heated Gloves with REDLITHIUM USB Battery and Charger 561-21XL - The Home Depot


Our Milwaukee REDLITHIUM USB heated gloves are engineered to survive the jobsite and outlast the elements, built for our tradesmen to use both on and off the job. We focused on reinforcing areas where



www.homedepot.com


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a pair of Showa Atlas 460 that I use for snowblowing/shoveling. They're pretty nice. One thing I don't like is that if my hands sweat in them, they take forever to dry out on the inside. But they're warm and dry when in use. I don't have a glove dryer but I was thinking of getting one.

Showa Atlas 460 gloves

Quite reasonably priced.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Mittens are always going to be the warmest .......



YES!!! I used work gloves today and my right thumb damned near froze. So with mittens I could keep my thumb with my fingers. It was so bad today, I removed the glove and depended on my heated grips to keep my hand from freezing


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I’m going to give these a try. Relatively inexpensive, claim to be waterproof and insulated.
> View attachment 171686
> 
> 
> ...


I have these and my finger get cold YMMV.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

WVguy said:


> I have a pair of these Milwaukee heated gloves that work well for me. I'll grant that they're a bit on the pricey side but when the wind is howling and the snow is blowing you don't remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if price drops on these and all other gloves in the spring and summer?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm the complete opposite . I don't like wearing gloves, aside from thin enough that I have dexterity. I prefer the cloth type Ansell/Atlas what is nitrile heavy dipped up to the cuff on both sides. Just used them yesterday. Waterproof enough.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

My finger gloves worked great, post #8 here.
I was looking on Facebook at relatives pictures, mainly of dogs dressed for Christmas. 

I came across one of their ads about these gloves. There is a video of them somewhere, of being dunked into a bucket of water and they stayed dry.
I don't know.
Just figured I would show to you all.
Price is not bad?








ABIV™ Unisex Winter Tech Windproof Waterproof Gloves [Buy 2 Free Shi


Keep Your Hands Warm With The Warmest Recorded Gloves In Human History With seasons changing and cold weather upon us, this means one thing..layers. We know that for all of your work and outdoor adventures, normal gloves just don't cut it anymore. They leave you with numb, wet, and frozen hands...




www.corsip.com





EDIT, the quick video is on their site.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> My finger gloves worked great, post #8 here.
> I was looking on Facebook at relatives pictures, mainly of dogs dressed for Christmas.
> 
> I came across one of their ads about these gloves. There is a video of them somewhere, of being dunked into a bucket of water and they stayed dry.
> ...


How warm do they keep your hands??? My hands are fine when using the snow blower (thanks to heated grips). But walking the dog or being outside in 20 degree weather is the issue.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

Time to revive this newer gloves thread. Anyone want to pass along any updates? I have mittens for when it's really cold but looking for a new set of waterproof gloves at a reasonable price for when temps are above mitten weather (high 20's and up).


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

A few mentioned rechargeable heated gloves. The high price put me off. However, Feb 2021, I bit the bullet and purchased these: Amazon.com: Savior Heated Gloves for Men Women, Rechargeable Electric Heated Gloves ,Heated Skiing Gloves and Snowboarding Gloves : Sports & Outdoors

Now the reviews said they would make your hands sweat on high. For me, the high is the only setting when it is cold out. Best decision I made.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

OMG .... 120.00 for a pair of gloves.... I'll stick to my .99 cotton gloves inside my waterproof insulated mittens, which I think we're like 17.00? Toasty warm, and usually to warm, wind up taking them off many times.


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

Five or six years ago I got a pair of gloves for snowboarding. Brand is Hotfingers. I had never heard of them but they looked good and weren't insanely expensive. Turns out they're the warmest gloves I've ever owned. Unfortunately I just looked at their website and looks like their entire lineup has changed; I don't even see anything similar to the ones I bought. 

If I needed warm gloves right now I'd look first at Columbia and Wells Lamont. Then again, whenever I'm using my mom's Ariens Deluxe 24 I turn on the hand warmers and just wear Mechanix work gloves.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I wear those lined blaze orange rubbery gloves. Dry=warm  And quite visible.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> OMG .... 120.00 for a pair of gloves.... I'll stick to my .99 cotton gloves inside my waterproof insulated mittens, which I think we're like 17.00? Toasty warm, and usually to warm, wind up taking them off many times.


Yep they are pricey. If you want cheaper, these were my favorite Non-battery gloves. Amazon.com: OZERO Winter Gloves Ski Mittens 3M Thinsulate Insulated Snow Work Heated Glove Thermal for Men and Women : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry 

When I originally got them, they were called Musher Gloves. Unfortunately, with time the insulation in the fingers flattened and they weren't as warm. Same with my Carhartt's.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am retired now and have worked outside all my life ....

The warmest way to keep my hands warm while snow blowing is the cheap cotton gloves inside a pair of waterproof insulated mittens. the ones with the long wrist covering.

I am not saying that mittens are for all working conditions outside, but for doing snow blowing, or shoveling, for me, there is nothing warmer, and many times I have to take off the mittens, as they are too warm. Ever notice why they put mitten grips on all snowblower pull starts now adays.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have used liners (silver and cotton). It didn't give me the warmth I wanted. Also, I never liked mittens....a personal thing. I like finger gloves. I know mittens are warmer.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

SnowGuy69 said:


> Yep they are pricey. If you want cheaper, these were my favorite Non-battery gloves. Amazon.com: OZERO Winter Gloves Ski Mittens 3M Thinsulate Insulated Snow Work Heated Glove Thermal for Men and Women : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> When I originally got them, they were called Musher Gloves. Unfortunately, with time the insulation in the fingers flattened and they weren't as warm. Same with my Carhartt's.


That's one of the sets I was looking at, also looking at these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005I33OUW?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't like the Carhartt. I think it wasn't assembled correctly and the fingers did have much material. My fingers were always cold.
YMMV


----------

